# Casio Seapathfinder Spf70 Or Citizen 20th Ann. Aqualand???



## silverbull (Jun 2, 2006)

I need some advice.

I'm a rookie diver and am looking to purchase a decent watch for someone of my begginer diving experience. Should I go with the Casio SeaPathfinder SPF70 or the Citizen 20th Ann. Aqualand???

any advice/recommendations is appreciated.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Ed









Depends what you want functions you want from the watch,  dive watches are more or less just for the pose factor these days as you will be diving with a computer....Some double up as dive logs as well as watches ( Hyper Aqualand) which can be usefull...

There are thousands of dive watches out there, buy one that you like the look of really, Seikos and Citizens are bullet proof and reliable, take a look at the photo gallery at the top of the page to get inspired


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've never owned the Sea Pathfinder, although I've owned some Casios in my day. I _have_ owned a lot of Aqualands and unhesitatingly recommend them as dive watches (to back up your computer). I've handled but not dived the 20th Anniversary "CitiProf", seems to exceed the quality of previous Aqualands.

If you don't have a computer, the Cyber Aqualand would be a great choice.


----------



## ants (Jan 21, 2004)

The Casio isn't really a dive watch, it is only rated to 100m and the depth function only operates to 30mtrs.

The Citizens are rated 200mtrs and are designed as divers watches. I use the Hyper Aqualand as my dive watch in addition to a computer. Any Seiko, Citizen or Casio will do but should really be rated to 200mtrs.

Anthony


----------



## silverbull (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks guys, i really appreciate the intel.

Ed


----------

